# Open-Air



## Conner (Sep 11, 2014)

My apologies if there is another thread for street witnessing as a separate topic, I couldn't find it if there is. Does anybody else in Missouri take interest in this?


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope and pray so!


----------

